# Another Weird Type of Decoys



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought another weird type of decoys, you can find my earlier post about the Springback Decoys (which still haven't arrived....). But I also decided to pull the trigger on these on Black Friday since they were $45 and I find myself intrigued to no end with them. Anyone have experience with these? 
-B









Fold Up Decoy - Collapsible Full Body Duck and Goose Hunting Decoys


Shop our entire collection of waterfowl hunting decoys. From Goose Decoys, Mallard Decoys to Swan Decoys. Fold Up Decoys are revolutionary decoys to make your hunt simple




foldupdecoy.com


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

The old FUD is back!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been eyeballing these 18 packs. Never seen or heard anything about them though.
Amazon.com : TCDesignerProducts, Mallard Feeder Silhouette Decoys, Hunting Decoys, Set of 18 : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

FM, you had me excited there for a minute for a cheap numbers upgrade to my field mallard decoys. But did you read any of the reviews on those mallard silos? They got TERRIBLE reviews. People said they're not at all like pictured, and the printing and cut out job is terrible. They also said it's foam type material, not corrugated plastic like other economical silo decoys. 

Sounds a bit too good to be true to get 18 silos for that price. But if you do order some, let us know what you think.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gander311 said:


> FM, you had me excited there for a minute for a cheap numbers upgrade to my field mallard decoys. But did you read any of the reviews on those mallard silos? They got TERRIBLE reviews. People said they're not at all like pictured, and the printing and cut out job is terrible. They also said it's foam type material, not corrugated plastic like other economical silo decoys.
> 
> Sounds a bit too good to be true to get 18 silos for that price. But if you do order some, let us know what you think.


I think I'll pass on these too after reading the reviews.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

They look like junk to me. Looks like those flipflops the wife has when she gets back from the nail salon. When you get a boat, do you buy the fold up boat, or get a REAL boat?? New item trying to break into the market.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

BITD I shot plenty of ducks using silhouettes' made from tar paper and wooden dowels. I guess it takes more now days to out smart them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had days in the swamp that it didn't matter what you had for a decoy and the birds piled in like a Outdoors Chanel show. Most days, you couldn't get anything to look at them. I believe it's directly related to weather (particularly strong storm fronts) that really get the birds moving and wanting to land and rest.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

+100 Taxidermist! If the birds don’t want to be there, it doesn’t matter what you put out. They’ll go where they want to go.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> They look like junk to me. Looks like those flipflops the wife has when she gets back from the nail salon. When you get a boat, do you buy the fold up boat, or get a REAL boat?? New item trying to break into the market.


I mean...I have actually thought about buying a folding boat, painting it, and putting a small outboard on it! No registration that way (take that Gubment). Just saying. But they arrived, they look great! I will err on the side of still water for them, going out tomorrow morning to give them the official break in. 

https://www.orukayak.com/?g_network...adgroupid=119570103036&g_productid=&g_source={sourceid}&g_merchantid=&g_placement=&g_partition=&g_campaignid=12559391169&g_ifproduct=&gclid=Cj0KCQiA15yNBhDTARIsAGnwe0UUCYplaRFSjUA458G471jyY5jCwTIVhhp3a5jcqSCsx0A-BSQILz8aAgqTEALw_wcB


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

bthewilde said:


> I mean...I have actually thought about buying a folding boat, painting it, and putting a small outboard on it! No registration that way (take that Gubment). Just saying. But they arrived, they look great! I will err on the side of still water for them, going out tomorrow morning to give them the official break in.
> 
> https://www.orukayak.com/?g_network=g&g_productchannel=&g_adid=506808179011&g_locinterest=&g_keyword=portable kayak&g_campaign=account&g_adtype=&g_keywordid=kwd-202811985&g_ifcreative=&g_acctid=120-948-9524&g_locphysical=9029703&g_adgroupid=119570103036&g_productid=&g_source={sourceid}&g_merchantid=&g_placement=&g_partition=&g_campaignid=12559391169&g_ifproduct=&gclid=Cj0KCQiA15yNBhDTARIsAGnwe0UUCYplaRFSjUA458G471jyY5jCwTIVhhp3a5jcqSCsx0A-BSQILz8aAgqTEALw_wcB


Blue bird weather forecasted I believe??? You going to use them solely by themselves or, mix them with "regular dekes" ? Let us know what happens.

I'm pretty sure if you place mechanical propulsion on a watercraft of any kind, it requires registration. Looking at the web, pricing from $900-$2000 and the weight is appealing. I know I feel safer in the swamp with an aluminum or a fiberglass/Kevlar bottom on a boat. I've hit floating limbs, logs, and rocks in the shallow water before light.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bthewilde said:


> I mean...I have actually thought about buying a folding boat, painting it, and putting a small outboard on it! No registration that way (take that Gubment).


Soon as you put a motor on it, it requires registration. That said, I have electric motors on two different personal pontoons just as a wind assist that I never registered, not has anyone ever cared. We only use them half a dozen times a year... But... I know some hardass could ticket me for it.

-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Soon as you put a motor on it, it requires registration. That said, I have electric motors on two different personal pontoons just as a wind assist that I never registered, not has anyone ever cared. We only use them half a dozen times a year... But... I know some hardass could ticket me for it.
> 
> -DallanC


I meant to type trolling motor, one that you can pull in/out real fast and use on the sneaky sneak.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Taxidermist, I will see how they do in both settings. I am a scientist after all, so there will be a solo hunt with regular decoys, then a mix, and then by themselves in similar weather conditions and settings. I lost a glove on Saturday in Farmington and I'm still pissed about it, so I am definitely going back tomorrow.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

bthewilde said:


> I meant to type trolling motor, one that you can pull in/out real fast and use on the sneaky sneak.


If I am reading your statement, you're thinking of using a trolling motor to sneak on ducks? As said earlier, a trolling motor requires registration, but more important, you can not shoot at ducks while using any type of motor. Before you shoot from a motorized boat, float tube, kayak, etc.., you have to be completely stopped. Some guys think that you can cut the motor and then shoot while still in motion, but that is also against the law. I have seen this violation get reported 3 different times and the DWR showed up and cited for all 3 reports.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

bthewilde said:


> Taxidermist, I will see how they do in both settings. I am a scientist after all, so there will be a solo hunt with regular decoys, then a mix, and then by themselves in similar weather conditions and settings. I lost a glove on Saturday in Farmington and I'm still pissed about it, so I am definitely going back tomorrow.


How were the birds moving out at FB last Sat? Still all parked and rafted up on the open water? Anything flying north of Turpin / west of Unit 1?

This weather pattern has been so stalled out over us, and it seems most of the birds know the gig. Fowl said it best in another post that is has been a slow season so far here in northern UT. Hard to get too excited until something changes...

Hope u find your glove!!


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

toasty said:


> If I am reading your statement, you're thinking of using a trolling motor to sneak on ducks? As said earlier, a trolling motor requires registration, but more important, you can not shoot at ducks while using any type of motor. Before you shoot from a motorized boat, float tube, kayak, etc.., you have to be completely stopped. Some guys think that you can cut the motor and then shoot while still in motion, but that is also against the law. I have seen this violation get reported 3 different times and the DWR showed up and cited for all 3 reports.


This is why I am here, to learn! Thanks. Darn Gubment and their "rules" about arbitrary nonsense. 

MWScott - I have literally not seen anything flying here in Utah in the 3 times I have been out. Idaho had some flyers, but they have been Snoop Dogg High Status each time I was there with a 0% chance of a decent shot. I am going down to visit family in Nevada around Chrimmus, and might see if I can try my luck down there.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

bthewilde said:


> I bought another weird type of decoys, you can find my earlier post about the Springback Decoys (which still haven't arrived....). But I also decided to pull the trigger on these on Black Friday since they were $45 and I find myself intrigued to no end with them. Anyone have experience with these?
> -B
> 
> 
> ...


 I had them for a bit, they're not bad but with the rod down they won't float in shallow water without hitting the bottom.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

we used some weird decoys today and shot some weird ducks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This year could play out like some years have in the past. We get this "yardwork weather" and then BAMMMMM!!!!!! Cold as all get out and everything freezes up and the birds hightail it for the South. 
Guess I shouldn't complain....I haven't even gone out and purchased a stamp this year. This weather keeps up and I wont.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> This year could play out like some years have in the past. We get this "yardwork weather" and then BAMMMMM!!!!!! Cold as all get out and everything freezes up and the birds hightail it for the South.
> Guess I shouldn't complain....I haven't even gone out and purchased a stamp this year. This weather keeps up and I wont.


Bluebird day today and the spoonies and pintails. were thick. Too bad the pintail limit is 1 instead of 7. It would have been easy to shoot 14 pintails today.


----------

